# Guinen and Crystal neck in neck



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guinen, my Alpine/Nubian Experimental 4th Freshener and Crystal, my American Alpine FF are running neck to neck on who will kid first. 

Guinen is due March 6th.
Crystal has no due date as she had supposedly been bred (CIRDed and PG600) when I brought her home. :scratch: She was put out with the brush team and expected to kid in Dec. Uh nope, that didn't happen. 
She not only has a mystery date. She has a mystery baby daddy. She ran the brush we're clearing during the day with the main herd and an Alpine buck. During the night she was penned with the little LaMancha buck and Bean so she could get some food without being beat up. So, here we are...

Pictures tomorrow when it's light out...


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Ooh, surprises! We have some of those, too. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Cant wait to see who the baby daddy is!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

this is like Maury Povich show, goat version. "you ARE the father of her babies!!!" OOOHHH SNAP!

ok...ghetto moment over....

happy kidding, and can't wait for pics!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait for pics


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It turned off gloomy and dark today so all I could get were some belly pics. It's too dark to get udder pics. 
Guinen is the bay and Crystal the Cou Blanc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how many they have!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am excited to see what they have!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh boy.....I'm voting the bay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd say average twins for Guinen, and small twins for Crystal, why does the camera always seem take like 50lbs off a goat, and add 50lbs to a person?! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ikr!?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

ah found it! It will be fun to see who the daddy is LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And closer today. Guinen's ligs are mushy, she has started a small amount of clear discharge, and she only ate half of her alfalfa this morning. Her teats are full, she's ready anytime...

Crystal is doing a lot of sleeping. I'm thinking she may still have a couple weeks. Her udder is showing more development.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, I hope they have pretty doelings for you (or bucklings, if that's what you are hoping for :greengrin Pretty colors! Post pics, and keep us updated!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's creeping up! Betcha she'll have them in the middle of the night :laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Day 149 for Guinen looking a little miserable. She walking like she might shake apart today. Her hair is a ruffled from her licking her side.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her ears only airplane when she's under stress. Normally they hang like short Nubian ears.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure looks like she is ready.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my she is a big girl....c'mon Guinen...give 'em up before midnight


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Crystal is relieving pressure and doing a lot of rubbing up and down the walls of her kennel. I think both girls' udders could fill more, but, there's been a lot of late filling udders this year. 
Crystal is kind of deceptive looking as she is hugely built through the shoulders and barrel plus super long. I added a pic of her from last summer.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is beautiful....who's the buck again?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Either Cedar http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001584692
Or Dexter http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001634705


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well now Jill, that didn't tell me anything....:lol: I don't know anything about reading papers  A pic is good for a newbie like me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, she is nice and long!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Right now all you get a pic of is a gray shaggy mud ball with ears and a white shaggy mud ball with out ears, LOL. I have some young pics.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The LaMancha is way better quality then the Alpine. He is the start of my new up coming LaMancha herd...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks longer than the Alpine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He does look longer. I like lamanchas, I think I prefer them over alpines....just don't tell Lacie


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He also has much better feet, a flatter rump, and is an easier keeper. The Alpine is near impossible to keep weight on and the wether I have from the same bloodlines is also.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, well, I bought Crystal to breed LaMancha experimentals


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is Dexters mother as a yearling FF.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't wait to see his doelings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:shocked: That is a nice FF!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Crystal is a pretty girl, I really like her 

I wonder if Dex's kids will be like him, in the stalker aspect that is


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hm, that could make for an interesting summer...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hope she has them for you tonight. Can't wIt to see pics! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Waiting……..waiting…….happy kidding Jill


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Laura.

Still deep mushy ligs. She made a nice bed out of her flake of alfalfa.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy kidding, can't wait for pics....;-)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

But of course, only the finest, most expensive bedding will do! Mine do the same thing, or the babies like to play king of the hill on the hay, or pee on it :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah looks like I caught this thread just in time.  I will of course go with the second girl. Nice peds behind her  Royalty always goes first dont you know


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, those were the pedigrees for my 2 bucks...

The does are...
Crystal http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001612023
And Guinen http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001309513&DamNum=A001432422

I suppose I should register her someday


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't feel bad, I've had 7 years to register one of my does, this year's gonna be the year! 
I like Crystals pedigree 

I think you need to go to the print format for Guinen, its not showing up right now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, fixed it...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anything yet ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not yet... I'm sleep typing right now. Talk to all in a couple hours


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its almost been a couple of hours..........


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Tapping foot. Tap. Tap tap. Anything yet,Jill? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

*looks at clock... late... joins the tapping of feet... tap tap tap...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Tappity,tap,tap,tap....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor Jill , she's trying to rest , lol. :laugh:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

c'monnnnnn...baby fairy.....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Shhhh , Jill still resting :ZZZ:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry guys. Guess I should have said 4 hours.

So, day 150, Guinen's kids have dropped completely down out of the way. She's out there scarfing everything in sight because she has room to eat. Ligs just barely there, tail wagging. It would be a good day for it...it's flooding again.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep I hear ya about the flooding;( I've been anxiously waiting for an update;-) Hope she kids soon


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Now I know what she is waiting for. 


ALERT

...HIGH WIND WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 1 PM PST
THURSDAY FOR THE COAST RANGE OF NORTHWEST OREGON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PORTLAND HAS ISSUED A HIGH WIND
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 1 PM PST
THURSDAY.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need some snow thrown in there or something. Just isn't quite enough weather to make it fun for you to be in. :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my back yard. The boys don't seem to want to play on their logs. :shrug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Uhhh....I don't blame them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey, that looks oddly familiar as in my back yard;( None of my crew is happy, the kids are trying to have fun, but hate being wet....;(


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya this all day on and off again rain has just soaked everyone. If it were cold, id be very afraid of half the herd coming down with pneumonia. Still very worried, so will see what the morning holds.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's pouring rain and thundering here, hope nobody needs a boat to get to their babies!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> The LaMancha is way better quality then the Alpine. He is the start of my new up coming LaMancha herd...


Is he the one your hubby got last year?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're getting some wind gusts uo 60 miles an hour now. The ground is so saturated, it could push trees over pretty easy. My does are all snug in their little barn. The boys have a decent shed on stilts. They get damp but, not soaked. 

All is calm on the baby front. I'm going to feed the dogs and nap until midnight...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Is he the one your hubby got last year?


Yes, he's our raffle buckling. He's growing up real nice. He's the little peeper in my avatar.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Ya this all day on and off again rain has just soaked everyone. If it were cold, id be very afraid of half the herd coming down with pneumonia. Still very worried, so will see what the morning holds.


I'm checking temps quite regularly because I'm afraid someone will get sick. Fingers crossed that all our herds remain healthy through this weather... Spring can't come SOON enough..!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got my old guy taking SMZ/TMZ tabs to prevent pneumonia.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

1:30 am, day 151. Guinen has started a bit of amber discharge. She is restless and way too friendly. The storm is slowing down a bit, we'll see.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I've got my old guy taking SMZ/TMZ tabs to prevent pneumonia.


What is SMZ/TMZ tabs?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> 1:30 am, day 151. Guinen has started a bit of amber discharge. She is restless and way too friendly. The storm is slowing down a bit, we'll see.


Oh boy;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope no trees come down. That is terrible.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ooh! Happy kidding!!

Hope all the trees hold firm. Always scary when they fall...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Jill !


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh can't wait to see some babies  especially since mine are in a race to kid last lol. But it will be like Christmas when they come  good luck and I hope its a nice easy kidding with healthy kids


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Boy, this gal is wringing it out. Still no kiddos. I think she's having way too much fun...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They sure like to create their own drama. I'm sure mine will be pregnant divas. Can't wait to see your kids!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

anything, anything???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Slight amounts of streaming, still clear. I've been cleaning up after the storm and they're loving the branches that blew down. Going to check on her is a few minutes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor Jill  Hope she kids soon !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really....this is too much suspense!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's not overdue yet. Day 151 today. Her udder could fill more for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Waiting……waiting……


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, Crystal won the race with her brand new Alpine sired twin bucklings. Will get some pics as soon as they are dried up...


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Congratulations!


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww! too bad Peeper Dex didn't get to be a daddy...I was hoping to see more peeping goat pictures. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!  can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a preliminary peek. They still need to dry.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are perfectly matched down to the last detail...Going to make someone a really nice set of cart or pack boys.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute!!!! love the markings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are cute  Can't wait for dry pics!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They are cute! Hmmmmm since you say they are perfectly matched I wonder if they are identical twins?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, two separate sacks, just a buck that throws a strong color pattern. All his kids are the same color. One reason why I'm kind of glad I'm done with him.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Could you post both the dam and sire peds on one post?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats,Jill. They are sure cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, so cute;-)


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Could you post both the dam and sire peds on one post?


Are you gonna snatch them up Dave?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> Could you post both the dam and sire peds on one post?


http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001584692&DamNum=A001612023


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey congratulations Jill :wahoo: Nice going Crystal :clap:
Very handsome little pair of dudes you got there


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anything from Guinen yet??? Can't wait to see pics..;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Jill , hows everyone doing ? Hope all are doing well


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guinen is quietly singing to her babies tonight. She's ready for them, she's about licked her hair off licking them through her side. I couldn't get pics of the little guys as by the time I got done being stranded with a dead car today, it was too dark. Part of the joys of marrying a mechanic. It was an easy fix though and I was able to get it going. 
Tomorrow is day 154, that should be the day


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , that sounds so cute ! I don't think i ever heard Mocha sing to her babies , so I am excited to experience that  Must be so adorable
Ouch , stinks getting stuck with a uncooperative car  But on the upside , hubby being a mechanic can be a blessing !

Wow , so close , yet so far  We'll be waiting


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh,that must be a tender sight. What a sweet mommy. 
Few things are as frustrating as getting stranded. And scary sometimes. Glad you got it fixed. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think only some Nubians and some Nubian crosses sing. Guinen does, her half sister of the same cross doesn't. It's a really happy relaxing sound, makes you want to just go sleep in the barn...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I want to know what a singing goat sounds like, sounds cool, never heard anything like that.  Any Guinen babies yet?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Me too. I have a Nubian due in about 2 weeks, maybe she'll sing;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lacie, if you've ever heard a dog purr, it's much the same sound. OR maybe I just have weird animals...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd like Guinen to have her kiddos any time now


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds like someone needs to get a video or audio of a singing goat.....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , some singing goats sound like Dolly Parton , others , Shania Twain. My luck , my girls will sound like Axel Rose with a head cold :roll:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ Yep that right there is some funny chit! And not all that far off from the truth 

The singing is more like humming.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Lacie, if you've ever heard a dog purr, it's much the same sound. OR maybe I just have weird animals...


No.... I've only heard cats purr.... I didn't know dogs could


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like Guinen _might_ be working on some babies today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, now I wanna hear a purring goat...how to explain that to people :scratch:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay Guinen! Hopefully she has an extra buck kid


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Guinen  Were all here waiting on you !


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Any updates on Miss Guinen?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's still messing with us. She had a tiny amount of blood spotted mucus so, I feel fairly sure she is in early labor. I've seen some positioning contractions. Tomorrow is day 155 since I saw her covered. Now she could have had a 5 day heat that I didn't notice because she just stayed with the buck for a month. If that's what happened then tomorrow would be day 150.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's just making extra nice babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Guinen is just giving her babies some extra touch ups :grin:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Come on Guinen you can do it!!;-)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Any babies NOW?!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sheesh...what is going on?? :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's on her way. If she fools me again, I'm hanging up my goat keeping hat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: That can't happen, so she has to have em now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Let's get the show on the road Guinen !


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Now now, Guinen will have her kids at some point, one way or another! She's just making them extra nice, remember :ROFL: :wink:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

These goats will be pageant winners I tell ya by the time they come out :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Should be just about another hour. She's going to start pushing soon.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

C'mon Guinen.... pop us out some babies....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Goooo Guinen! happy kidding!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay Guinen! :stars: :dance: I hope she has at least one buck.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's here Sidney and boy is he pretty. BRB just getting a new heat light bulb.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oohhh!!!! way to go Guinen!!! now...can't wait for pics. lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Whoop Whoop!!! Whoop Whoop!! Can't wait to see him!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Pics are a must :leap:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:fireworks::wahoo::dance: Yay I am so excited!!! I guess the extra 4 days were worth the wait!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I leave for ten minutes and a baby is born, just my luck. Congrats Jill


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay still waiting for the second, if there is.one. She duded him up, headspot, splash, and white stocking...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

HE IS SO CUTE


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! So cute!!!

Are you getting him as a packer Sydney?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pretty sure, yep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's exciting!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Jill and Sydney :applaud::hugs::wahoo::thumb:
What a gorgeous little fella 
Nice going Guinen :sun:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute little guy! Congrats Jill, so sweet.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! Congrats;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, the rest was fairly horrifying. Let get my thoughts together. Here Sydney...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope everything is ok. Horrifying coming from you sounds really really bad,


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guinen is fine...

The second kid's placenta had detached a couple weeks ago at least. She was curled in a ball upside down, butt first with her head between her hocks. I thought I was feeling a head and knees until I found the tail. I had to push the head back while bringing the hind legs forward. 

The third kid was also butt first but, in a normal breech position. I got his hocks out and pulled him quickly and immediately up side down smacking his back and sides. He seems be doing well for the moment.

Of course the doeling was the still born.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost the doeling. I hope the little guy makes it for you.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my. I am sorry you lost the doeling  That is crazy! Glad that Guinen and the other buckling are doing well so far. On a side note, that buckling is insanely cute, I have to say!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The tip of his tail is white also. I'll take more pictures tomorrow. The other buckling is plain in comparison and not nearly as big and wide.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am excited for more pictures  What do his ears look like? Weird question, and I don't care, but I am curious


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They will look like Alpine ears once they're dry. Maybe just a bit longer. He's 3/4 Alpine 1/4 Nubian.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about loosing the doeling...;( Hope everything continues fine for the little guys. Glad to hear Guinen is okay too...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry you lost the little girl. Sounds like you have two nice boys. And good to hear that moms okay. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww! he's so cute! congrats Sydney and Jill!

sorry about the doeling.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry about the doeling Jill :hug: How sad 
I hope the second buckling continues to do well for you  
Thank goodness Guinen is OK !


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How is everyone (including you!) doing after last night?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Everyone is doing just fine. Both babies are very healthy and active. Their mother is very swollen and having trouble with the second placenta. It's all detached, I'm sure, 4 ft of it is hanging out. It's just the swelling holding the end of it in. I tied it in a knot a put a small pepsi bottle of water tied to it. It ended up without a water sack so, I made one. 

My phone is charging to get more pics. Gotta run out for some Preperation H and a caffeine laden drink. Then all will be well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she and the kids are doing ok.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, we do the same thing cept we use a 1 foot section of chain to tie on.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad everyone is well


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, now I wanna hear a purring goat...how to explain that to people :scratch:


I have a doe that growls like a dog over her food. The first time she done it after we bought her....I almost jumped out of my skin.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry about the doeling. Congrats on all the babies. Hope mom gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear the babies are well. I hope Guinen feels better soon !
Poor momma , had a time of it  Hope your drink makes you feel a bit better as well Jill  :grouphug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How is everyone doing? Hoping for the best;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guinen is up and eating, taking care of her babies, and doing okay. She looks terrible but, she'll gain it back. 

Crystal, against all odds is starting to heal her udder. She will never be a milk goat or should she ever be bred again but, I can "loan" her to the brush clearing company on the coast. She can live eating brush in wide open spaces and since I retain ownership of her, I can dictate her care. It may be a happy ending after all for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are looking up for you. I hope both girls do just fine.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's good to hear....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok Jill~ What did I miss with Crystal?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok Jill~ What did I miss with Crystal?


I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yea...I thought I missed something too, so I asked. this was her post from the Chat page



goathiker said:


> She got an infection or edema that swelled the gland in the teat tight and huge. There was no way to get the milk out no matter what I did so, it found it's own pathway out the side of her udder. It looked real grim and all I could do is try to prevent infection in it. Now it is beginning to scab over and looks like she just might heal over at least. If I can get that side to dry up and can prevent infection, she can raise her boys at least. She would never be able to be bred again because that side will have no orifice anymore. She could be a happy brush goat though.


----------

